# .45 ACP, 7mm, M&P15, Slide Fire and Tannerite



## BitterBuffalo (Sep 28, 2012)

Everything for D-Day, but the shotgun (Those will be featured later)

We had a watermelon and some time to kill so we thought we'd try out a couple new toys. The watermelon makes it's grand exit at the end. The plywood tabletop didn't fare so well either. Check out our video and feel free to share it with your friends...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The watermelon was a step up on Gallaghers sledge o'matic

Oh and BTW welcome


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Cool video. How do you like the slidefire and is that on a m&p15 22 or 223, sound is a little light on it, so I was assuming a 22.


----------

